# How to burn TiVo to DVD?



## butter1093

I had lots of TiVo shows, i used Tivo desktop software to transfer them to my pc successfully, but now i don't know how to go on? I searched on google, and found some guides tell me to convert, like using DirectShow Dump, yep, i converted it succesfully, but now, what should i do to burn them to DVD? I found some DVD burners from this guide: Burn tivo to DVD.
Very detailed, but i don't know how to use them, and which is better for me to burn my TiVo recordings?


----------



## steve614

Hopefully, others will offer some free solutions, but let me suggest VideoReDo TV Suite.
http://www.videoredo.com/en/ProductTVS.htm

If you plan to do a lot of archiving from your Tivo files to DVD, this is the easiest way to do it and it works directly with Tivo files, no need to convert them first.
You can see for yourself with the free 15 day trial. Just be sure and request a trial key.
Bonus: you can edit out the commercials. 
That alone makes it worth the cost to me. 

ETA: Their customer support is above par (they have a forum similar to this one), and they constantly work on fixing bugs and improving the product.


----------



## butter1093

I download it, but it is too complicated to use, when i imported TiVo shows to it, some couldn't be loaded, and i can only see one file in the main interface, i don't know why?


----------



## robustiano

I just purchased Roxio Creator 2010 it is very easy to use it will also convert to your portable, go on e-bay and you should be able to get it for about $30.00


----------



## msmart

butter1093 said:


> I download it, but it is too complicated to use, when i imported TiVo shows to it, some couldn't be loaded, and i can only see one file in the main interface, i don't know why?


Complicated??? I don't think so. But with any program, there is a learning curve. You just have to play with it a little while. Or better yet, look through the Help > Contents > Authoring and Burning a DVD help file.

I've never had a problem loading TiVo files. However, some shows need to be run through QuickStream Fix... to fix timecode issues (I use TVAP to do this automatically on all files). Only one file will be seen in the main interface. That's the way it works. If you're going to burn more than one file, look in DVD > Edit list of DVD titles to see all the files that will be included in the DVD when you burn it.

I use VRD/TVS exclusively to burn my TiVo files to DVD but before VRD had a burning feature, I used to use DVDStyler, an excellent, free, DVD authoring application.


----------



## Dan203

butter1093 said:


> I download it, but it is too complicated to use, when i imported TiVo shows to it, some couldn't be loaded, and i can only see one file in the main interface, i don't know why?


Hi, I'm Dan and I actually work as a programmer for VideoReDo. I'd like to know about the problems you had loading some of the TiVo files. What exactly was the problem. Did you get an error message? Did they look corrupt? Something else? I can also help walk you through the process of creating DVDs from .tivo files in VideoReDo if you're willing to learn.

If you'd rather discuss this via PM feel free to send me one. Or you can email me at support @ videoredo.com as well. (use "ATTNanH" as the subject)

Dan


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Dan203 said:


> (use "ATTNanH" as the subject)


Ha ha. I was amused by how the forum software turned your subject into a smiley of sorts. I wonder if there is any way to prevent that? Perhaps you should say ATTN: DanH (two words).


----------



## SNJpage1

For $79 you can buy a dvd recorder that connects to the output of the tivo and make DVD's that way. Only problem it is done in real time so a 2 hr movie will take 2 hours to burn to a DVD.


----------



## tootal2

Use video redo tv. Make sure you set deinterlace to bob or the dvds wont look to good. 

also a dvd recorder will not make wide screen dvds so its not worth using.


----------



## butter1093

Thanks for the information, i have tried other programs introduced from the guide: http://www.my-video-converter.com/burn_tivo_to_dvd_convert_tivo_to_dvd_copy_tivo_to_dvd/
And for i have a Nero 8, i use freeware DirectShow Dump to convert it and import to Nero, and get my data DVD. I'm not good at burning DVD.

VideoReDo is good program, but the trial version is not so convenient to me. I finally got the tivo shows in it. But I just want to take some images. But the capture pictures funcition is not available in the interface. And other problem is that the editing function is not my favorite mode. And Dan203, thanks for your reply. Maybe next time i could choose it.


----------



## steve614

butter1093 said:


> VideoReDo is good program, but the trial version is not so convenient to me. I finally got the tivo shows in it. But I just want to take some images. But the capture pictures funcition is not available in the interface. And other problem is that the editing function is not my favorite mode.


To capture an image in VideoReDo, pause on the image you want to save, then go to ''Edit'' in the menu bar. In there is an option to capture a single frame.

As far as the editing function, you have two choices.
One is "cut" mode, where the scenes you select are eliminated.
The other is "scene" mode, where the scenes you select are saved.
You choose between the two by going to "Tools" in the menu bar and select "options". Under "General parameters" you'll find the option to choose between the two.


----------



## butter1093

Thanks for your kindly reply, but personally i like to use the trim function which can drag the processing bar, that is convenient. I also download a program like this Video Converter in the article, the trim function is more convernient. But unfortunately, it is just a video converter, not a dvd burner. I just want a more easy-to-use DVD burner with easy-to-use converter and editor. Am I a demanding guy, so annoying?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

tootal2 said:


> also a dvd recorder will not make wide screen dvds so its not worth using.


Well, what do you mean by "wide screen"? Do you mean anamorphic widescreen as defined by Wikipedia? If so, I don't want people to get the wrong impression. It's not as bad as your blanket statement makes it out to be.

When the TiVo HD is outputting an HD signal, it is also outputting the same image (in reduced quality) on the S-Video outputs. If you display this S-Video at 4:3, it appears "squeezed". So it's operating very much like an "anamorphic widescreen" DVD. However, my DVD recorder won't output "widescreen signalling". So I must manually place my TV into 16:9 mode. When I do that, I see the same "widescreen" that I do when directly viewing a TiVo HD output.

The result is not HD (because of S-Video quality limitations), but it's not half bad. My Panasonic DVD recorder has no problem recording and playing back the "squeezed" S-Video. I've recorded a number of HD programs on my DVR and they don't look bad at all.


----------



## nyy574

I have looked through these forums a lot and I think I have come up with the simplest way to burn your Tivo files to DVD, using all free software. I am not a technical person, so I hope this helps. I have successfully transferred shows many times with this method:

1) Transfer the show to your computer using Tivo Desktop 2.8 software.

2) Run the resulting .tivo file through DirectShow Dump Utility. Search these forums for a link to the software. This makes it an mpeg file.

3) Finally, I burn it to DVD using DVD Flick, a free program (dvdflick.net).

If you need to edit any programs, like taking out commercials or removing extra portions, do this in Windows MovieMaker after you've run the file through DirectShow. Save that new file as a .wmv file and burn it with DVD Flick. I've had some audio issues trying to burn it with MovieMaker, but DVD Flick works fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## orangeboy

nyy574 said:


> I have looked through these forums a lot and I think I have come up with the simplest way to burn your Tivo files to DVD, using all free software. I am not a technical person, so I hope this helps. I have successfully transferred shows many times with this method:
> 
> 1) Transfer the show to your computer using Tivo Desktop 2.8 software.
> 
> 2) Run the resulting .tivo file through DirectShow Dump Utility. Search these forums for a link to the software. This makes it an mpeg file.
> 
> 3) Finally, I burn it to DVD using DVD Flick, a free program (dvdflick.net).
> 
> If you need to edit any programs, like taking out commercials or removing extra portions, do this in Windows MovieMaker after you've run the file through DirectShow. Save that new file as a .wmv file and burn it with DVD Flick. I've had some audio issues trying to burn it with MovieMaker, but DVD Flick works fine.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Better be careful posting the same message 6 times. I believe it is frowned on by the moderators here...


----------



## butter1093

The tivo shows burned to dvd have lots of ads, i don't want to trim them one by one as my friend said, any good idea?


----------



## orangeboy

butter1093 said:


> The tivo shows burned to dvd have lots of ads, i don't want to trim them one by one as my friend said, any good idea?


kmttg.


----------



## butter1093

You just leave a word _kmttg_, which let me feel confused, searching on line, quote from line: Kmttg is a free Java based tool that will facilitate TivoToGo (TTG) transfers that can download, create pyTivo metadata, run and decrypt comskip/comcut (commercial detection and removal), create closed captions files and re-encode multiple shows you select from your Tivos all automatically.

Did not see any things about cutting ads, i download the zip, how to deal with it later, i don't know? Sorry for my stupied quesiton. Is this tool easy for using than some editng software?

Another sharing, i have purchase the video converter said in the guide, it is amazing, i can convert my tivo shows to mpeg with high quality for editing in adobe and cut the ads, but it is still some or less time-consuming.
Yesterday, i convert my favoriate tv shows about *American Idol *to my iPod. So happy, i can listen everywhere now.


----------



## emp

butter1093 said:


> Did not see any things about cutting ads...





butter1093 said:


> You just leave a word _kmttg_, which let me feel confused, searching on line, quote from line: Kmttg is a free Java based tool that will facilitate TivoToGo (TTG) transfers that can download, create pyTivo metadata, *run and decrypt comskip/comcut (commercial detection and removal)*, create closed captions files and re-encode multiple shows you select from your Tivos all automatically.


?


----------



## butter1093

I mean that I don't see any useful information of cutting or trimming function in the software *kmttg*.


----------



## msmart

Using kmttg

Scroll down to Ad Detect.


----------



## butter1093

Why some of my tivo shows still cannot be transferred to PC? With a red circle.


----------



## msmart

You're getting a little off topic here, but I bet you have Time Warner or Comcast cable, correct? If so, what your seeing is that those particular shows have been flagged as copy protected by your cable provider. Do a "copy protected" or "copy protection" search to find threads discussing it.


----------



## butter1093

Maybe, thanks a lot for your wise suggestion. Recently i didn't encounter to any quesiton about burning Tivo shows to my DVD.


----------



## Louis3

*Free* Directshow dump works okay, but you have to download the .net 1.1 redistributable for it to install - even if you already have later versions 2.0 3.5 already installed on your computer. This will convert .TIVO to .MPG.

I just downloaded and used *free* Nero Recode 2 CE to go from .MPG to DVD. In addition to being free, it seems to be faster and better than Videoredo ($79.99) is.


----------



## Louis3

Correction. Nero created a DVD with a non-playable .:down:mp4. Still tryinhg other converters...


----------



## Louis3

All the burners cost money or have technical issues. Videoredo at leaset takes a minimum of effort. My recommendation is Videoredo.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

Louis3 said:


> All the burners cost money or have technical issues. Videoredo at leaset takes a minimum of effort. My recommendation is Videoredo.


I think that's a good recommendation.

We're spoiled by having so much good free software available that we forget that there is also good software selling at relatively low prices.

Anything that works, and sells in the "two digit" price range is OK; contrast with the "three digit" and "four digit" stuff from Adobe that seems to have many bugs that are only fixed by "three digit" or "four digit" upgrades. Also contrast with the "two digit" software from many other companies that just flat out doesn't work worth a damn.


----------



## dlfl

Louis3 said:


> All the burners cost money or have technical issues. Videoredo at leaset takes a minimum of effort. My recommendation is Videoredo.


Just a couple of small corrections:

VideoReDo TVSuite (Ver. 3) is much more than a burner program and the price is $74.99, not $79.99.

A "burner" just writes DVD files (ISO image or VIDEO_TS folder) onto a DVD. There are *very good *free burner programs, e.g., imgburn and dvddecrypter. TVSuite is also a DVD authoring program, i.e., it creates the ISO image or VIDEO_TS folder system that gets burned, including creating a menu system and transcoding if needed.

Of course TVSuite does other things too, such as edit and "fix" many types of mpeg2 files (including TiVo), and detect commercials, and it has a batch processing feature.

VideoReDo has long been highly regarded on this forum.


----------



## butter1093

VideoReDo TVSuite is an excellent products, which can convert shows, edit shows, burn shows directly, but i still think the interface is still not attractive to me, compared to Moyea Video Converter now i used, which is capable to convert any tivo shows to other formats for portable devices, can also edit shows, although can't burn DVD, but it is very easy to control for our beginners, and it is cheap for me. Maybe one day i will love to use your product, pardon me for speaking frankly.


----------



## cobra-drvr

agree on VideoReDo TVSuite. I love it. Makes editing out commercials so much easier. It would be perfect for me if it could create DVD menus like I can in MyDVD. Anitmated buttons, music and backgrounds etc. 

Here is my DVD burn issue: 

I have used Sonic MyDVD 6.1 for a long time but recently something broke and I have been unable to figure it out. Its unable to estimate the size of project. For instance I created a project with three SD 1.2 gig files. MyDVD indicated it would fit on a DVD, but when it got done it said it was too big to fit on the DVD. This happens everytime now. Another example. Using "fit-to-dvd" I can normally fit about 12 - 15 shows (30 minute, no commercials, intros, credits, StDef) unto one DVD. But now myDVD will either say its too big to burn (after it transcoded it all) or I have seen it try to fit 7GB unto a single layer dvd (we could read it with a PC and saw 7 1GB Vob files but the video playback didnt work). 

What I have resorted to doing is writing the files to DVD folder, but its hard to estimate how big/small MyDvd is going to make the project. I have looked at other software but in the end MyDVD 6.1 does what i want as far as menus. Ideally I just need to fix this issue with MyDVD 6.1

One solution would be to somehow move myDVD off an old computer I have unto the one I use now. I have search google etc and have not found a way to do that. Any ideas on how to do that?

I dont understand exactly whats going wrong. I know its transcoding the file but why does a mpg-2 file end up being such a large Vob file? 

Is there software that lets you do menus with audio, background and animated buttons beside mydvd?

thanks


----------



## Gavroche

SNJpage1 said:


> For $79 you can buy a dvd recorder that connects to the output of the tivo and make DVD's that way. Only problem it is done in real time so a 2 hr movie will take 2 hours to burn to a DVD.


And the quality is less than acceptable via composite or S-Video out, at least with my setup.

Furthermore, some items now appear to somehow have analog macrovision copy protection meaning your DVD recorder will just pop-up a message saying you can't record. (I've only noticed this in premium content that is copy-restricted on the Tivo anyway, but just thought I would mention it.)

I used to make copies of Tivo programs this way because it was actually the easy way to do it that didn't involve any additional software (no Tivo desktop etc). Basically I'd take the S-Video signal from the series 3 and send it to a Panasonic DVD recorder.

Of course I don't do it this way anymore because the quality is just not acceptable. Now I simply log on to my Tivo via the unsupported web interface, download the show I want, and then run it through Tivo-Decode to give me a regular mpg file. (Still no Tivo Desktop needed!)

I still keep the DVD recorder connected for items that are copy-protected and can not be transferred to the pc - though as I mentioned if they are "macrovised" even my DVD recorder will not record them.


----------



## butter1093

Yesterday, i got a update news, it is free. Moyea Video Converter can convert tivo shows directly now, need not to install TiVo Desktop software, you only need to type your TiVo Media Access Key in Options window when you launch the program and click "Options" in the main interface. Very convernient, i like it for converting my TiVo shows.


----------



## Dan203

Unless they struck a deal with TiVo (unlikely) then they are most likely using the tivodecode source code for decryption of .tivo files. Which means they'll probably be hearing from TiVo's lawyers soon enough.

Dan


----------



## V7Goose

STAY AWAY from Nero 9!! Not only does it NOT support Tivo files at all, but it will not even play or edit the MPEG-2 files created from DSD or Tivodecode.

Besides these TiVo specific issues, I have numerous other errors trying to edit audio files.


----------



## butter1093

Today i suddently find that convert TiVo to MPEG is the simpliest thing for Moyea Video Converter, just select Copy-Directly Copy from the output format list, then the conversion from TiVo to MPEG could be completed in only a few minutes. The quality is unbelievably perfect. This good tip only sharing with the guys in the same camp.


----------



## siratfus

Those of you who are transferring tivo to dvd, I'm curious, are your tivo contents standard definition or high definition?

All the stuff I've recorded is HD stuff, mainly sports stuff. Is it the same conversion process? Would I still need to convert to mpeg? Or, do I have to convert to another format? I don't mind burning to blu-ray media either. Better yet, I just want my Dune Media player to be able to play the file.


----------



## steve614

It depends on what you want the end result to be. 
Do you want to make a DVD that will be playable anywhere?
Is keeping the HD resolution a must?
I save both HD and SD to standard DVD 9 (DL). I don't mind losing the HD resolution.
If you save HD to DVD, it either has to be converted to DVD resolution, or you have to use software to make a DVD that will keep the HD resolution but only be playable in a blu ray player or on your computer.

--edit--

Regarding your Dune media player, if it plays blu rays, you'll want to search for software that makes AVCHD disks. From what I've read, I think that is the format that puts HD onto standard DVD disks, playable in blu ray players.


----------



## bob1xxx

robustiano said:


> I just purchased Roxio Creator 2010 it is very easy to use it will also convert to your portable, go on e-bay and you should be able to get it for about $30.00


Sorry Ive had nothing but bad luck with all things Roxio I got my Tivo HD and bought Roxio 2007 verison with so called with tivo support off the Tivo web site and it was a massive warm pile of feces that when it wasnt crashing could not successful finish simple data disk.... $50.00 flushed down the toilet. There support was worse rude, stupid and they claim since my serial number indicated I did not buy from them directly I'd have to pay for support or call back and get another doom arse rep answer was to pound sand and one of there reps claimed tivo support bogus joke to raise sales. Sorry that was the last time Ive bought anything Roxio . :down::down::down::down::down:


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

bob1xxx said:


> Sorry that was the last time Ive bought anything Roxio .


It's unfortunate that management compensation is usually based on the last quarter. So management generally doesn't care about long term consequences. But I remember. Because of bad experiences 30+ years ago, there are some companies I still won't patronize.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

I am not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this but I want to make HD recordings on DVD-R of concerts I have recorded to my TiVo. I have made DVD-Rs in AVCHD format of home movies and very happy with the quality and since I know my Oppo and PS3 Blu-ray players play those discs well, I would like to to do the same with TiVo recorded programming. I haven't messed with transferring TiVo files to a PC before but I have written AVCHD to DVD-R with my laptop of camcorder recordings but of course those are already in AVCHD format. I do have the Nero LiquidTV TiVo software which may be of use transferring files to the PC or maybe not since it doesn't appear to be of much use for anything else.

If there is an inexpensive solution to move the files from TiVo to PC, transcode to AVCHD and write to DVD-R, then that would be a bullseye for me. If this will require using something other than AVCHD, that is probably fine as well but I will need to choose something my PS3 and Oppo will play.


----------



## dlfl

Chris Gerhard said:


> .......If there is an inexpensive solution to move the files from TiVo to PC, transcode to AVCHD and write to DVD-R, then that would be a bullseye for me. If this will require using something other than AVCHD, that is probably fine as well but I will need to choose something my PS3 and Oppo will play.


multiAVCHD may have possibilities for you:
http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=19122
TiVo files have to be transferred to the PC and decoded to strip the mpeg2 from the .TiVo wrapper (before they can be input to multiAVCHD). There are several free solutions for this: google kmttg, tivodecode, tivoPlaylist. Of these, kmttg is the only one that does the transfer and the decoding. TiVo Desktop will transfer the files too.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

dlfl said:


> multiAVCHD may have possibilities for you:
> http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showthread.php?t=19122
> TiVo files have to be transferred to the PC and decoded to strip the mpeg2 from the .TiVo wrapper (before they can be input to multiAVCHD). There are several free solutions for this: google kmttg, tivodecode, tivoPlaylist. Of these, kmttg is the only one that does the transfer and the decoding. TiVo Desktop will transfer the files too.


Thanks. I read about MultiAVCHD and the other ideas some but I am not ready to jump in yet.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Videoredo works great to make a DVD but I haven't come up with any method to make an AVCHD disc yet. If Videoredo would just add that option, that is something I would buy. Tried MultiAVCHD without any luck yet.


----------



## JoeBlome

I use Tivo Desktop, DirectShow and Roxio that came free with my computer


----------



## Dancar

Wow, is Windows Vista really that unpopular?

A couple of years ago I evaluated VideoRedo, then discovered that Windows MovieMaker which came free with Vista did a great job of loading, editing a Tivo files from my HD TiVO. It would only save in WMV format, but you could select from a number of HD and SD compression settings, and burn DVDs graphical menus using Windows DVD Maker.

Now I've upgraded to Windows 7. While I generally like Windows, Windows Movie Maker has been replaced with "Windows Live Movie Maker" which is based on completely different code and crashes when I try to load a .tivo file. I guess it's back to VideoReDo now, or downloadable Windows Movie Maker 2.6, which is the XP version of MovieMaker slightly tweaked for Windows 7.


----------



## cwerdna

Chris Gerhard said:


> I am not sure if this is the correct thread to ask this but I want to make HD recordings on DVD-R of concerts I have recorded to my TiVo.
> ...
> If there is an inexpensive solution to move the files from TiVo to PC, transcode to AVCHD and write to DVD-R, then that would be a bullseye for me. If this will require using something other than AVCHD, that is probably fine as well but I will need to choose something my PS3 and Oppo will play.


Woah, I wasn't even planning to respond to this thread but you can see see my trials and tribulations at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=439679. My final workflow is http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7812248#post7812248.

Unfortunately, I've run across some videos where the target output still seems to have judder problems regardless of the settings I choose (e.g. TFF 29.9x fps, inverse telecine, etc.) I haven't had the time to investigate those further and whether there's a resolution.

Most content that isn't copy protected (if it is, it can't be transferred anyway) after all those steps looks ok and looks pretty close to the original w/no additional or just added minimal judder.


----------



## genjyo622

I use Pavtube for coverting TiVo videos for my iPad and burn to DVD with DVD Maker. It works very well and I haven't really had any problems. Conversion speed seems fine and the videos look good on the iPad. I saw Pavtube mentioned in the TiVo forums as a good way to convert for the iPad so I decided to try it. It's much better than TiVo's converter. TiVo's converters for mobile devices are terrible.


Code:


forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread;jsessionid=F06D483382D22227445CBFFFDBFBDA79?postID=10462445&ie=x


----------



## lamotte

would like to know when using videoredo am i able to burn like 2 hours of one show on a dvd so i can save space


----------



## steve614

As opposed to just burning 1 hour?
Yes you can burn 2 hours, but you will lose quality.
If you don't care about quality, you could probably burn 4 hours to a DVD.
I archive 4 one hour HD shows to a dual layer DVD. Of course, they're not HD anymore, but the quality is still quite good (IMO).


----------



## bluesbabe

nyy574 said:


> If you need to edit any programs, like taking out commercials or removing extra portions, do this in Windows MovieMaker after you've run the file through DirectShow.
> 
> I tried this method, but it will not work for me. Whenever I try to import the converted (with DSdump) file, I get the following message from MovieMaker that the file could not be used:
> 
> "mpg could not be imported. An interface has too many methods to fire events from."


----------



## bluesbabe

Gavroche said:


> Now I simply log on to my Tivo via the unsupported web interface, download the show I want, and then run it through Tivo-Decode to give me a regular mpg file. (Still no Tivo Desktop needed!)


I'm not sure I understand this. What's "the unsupported web interface" and what "Tivo-Decode" are you referring to?


----------



## steve614

bluesbabe said:


> I'm not sure I understand this. What's "the unsupported web interface" and what "Tivo-Decode" are you referring to?


The "unsupported" web interface is a way you can transfer shows from your Tivo to your computer through your web browser instead of using Tivo Desktop.
If you want to try it, open a browser window on your PC and enter

https://IP address of your Tivo here/nowplaying/index.html

You will have to enter a username and password:
username: tivo
password: your media access key

As for TivoDecode, it looks like an application for MAC users that will take the native .tivo file and convert it to a regular .mpg file.
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...1&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=e18ec2db23988f7d


----------



## kwiebe

Is there any reason to upgrade from the free TiVo desktop software if you opt for one of the other converter programs?

1. For example, VideoReDo. I can't tell from the trial version and I don't want to waste $25 on what looks to me like a revenue generator for TiVo if it's patently unnecessary. Especially if I am going to shell out $75 for the converter/burner software.

2. Pavtube advertises no need to upgrade TiVo desktop, buy their converter-only software for $35 and use the free Windows DVD burner. I tried this and it does work.

3. On the other hand, what if I *did* decide to spend $25 upgrading TiVo desktop. Then couldn't I just go directly to the free Windows DVD burner software and thus have the cheapest of all solutions?

Right now I'm leaning toward option 2 because of TiVo's horrible PC software reputation and the likelihood that relying on TiVo desktop for conversion is probably a bad idea. But I would like to know if either option 1 or 2 is even a possibility.


----------



## steve614

There is really no need to buy the plus version of Tivo Desktop, or any other conversion software. There are free programs such as PyTivo and kttmg that will decrypt and convert the .tivo file into a .mpg that will work with Windows Movie Maker.

The advantage to buying VideoReDo TV Suite is that software gives you editing capabilities and DVD creation all in one. It works directly with .tivo files as long as you have the free Tivo Desktop installed on your computer.
Another option if you don't want to pay $75 for VRD TV Suite, is to get VideoReDo Plus ($50) and continue to use the Windows DVD creation/burning software.


----------



## kerryzeng

I used leawo dvd creator to burn dvd, not for how is it good, just I have been used to it.
but when I see burn , I should think about nero first.


----------



## eaglecom

Dancar said:


> Wow, is Windows Vista really that unpopular?
> 
> A couple of years ago I evaluated VideoRedo, then discovered that Windows MovieMaker which came free with Vista did a great job of loading, editing a Tivo files from my HD TiVO. It would only save in WMV format, but you could select from a number of HD and SD compression settings, and burn DVDs graphical menus using Windows DVD Maker.
> 
> Now I've upgraded to Windows 7. While I generally like Windows, Windows Movie Maker has been replaced with "Windows Live Movie Maker" which is based on completely different code and crashes when I try to load a .tivo file. I guess it's back to VideoReDo now, or downloadable Windows Movie Maker 2.6, which is the XP version of MovieMaker slightly tweaked for Windows 7.


Dancar,

You just saved me $100 plus tax and a heck of a lot of hard drive space on my Vista laptop. I was about to buy a copy of Roxio Creator just to burn a DVD of a young man that I have been recording in my home studio that made a short local TV appearance that I captured on my TIVO.

Great results using your suggestion.

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## wisny

Dancar said:


> *Wow, is Windows Vista really that unpopular?*
> 
> A couple of years ago I evaluated VideoRedo, then discovered that Windows MovieMaker which came free with Vista did a great job of loading, editing a Tivo files from my HD TiVO. It would only save in WMV format, but you could select from a number of HD and SD compression settings, and burn DVDs graphical menus using Windows DVD Maker.
> 
> Now I've upgraded to Windows 7. While I generally like Windows, Windows Movie Maker has been replaced with "Windows Live Movie Maker" which is based on completely different code and crashes when I try to load a .tivo file. I guess it's back to VideoReDo now, or downloadable Windows Movie Maker 2.6, which is the XP version of MovieMaker slightly tweaked for Windows 7.


LOL ... the last laptop we bought was supposed to come with Vista, we paid $50 extra to 'downgrade' to XP


----------



## lrhorer

wisny said:


> LOL ... the last laptop we bought was supposed to come with Vista, we paid $50 extra to 'downgrade' to XP


Well, I don't have a laptop, at all. but I paid nothing whatsoever to load Linux on all my PCs - unless you count the cost of a CD to which to burn the network installer. 'About $0.10.


----------



## wisny

lrhorer said:


> Well, I don't have a laptop, at all. but I paid nothing whatsoever to load Linux on all my PCs - unless you count the cost of a CD to which to burn the network installer. 'About $0.10.


Definitely more cost-effective than my $50 :up:


----------



## Stormydog

I have been searchin the internet and here for information on converting .Tivo files to Mpeg, to burn to dvd. I see many references for DirectShow. I installed this and I do have Microsoft Net 1.1 installed.

I used Tivo Desktop to download the video from my Tivo Premier. I then copied this file to another computer where I will be doing my dvd authoring. When I try and run DirectShow, click Add Files, the list of file extension do not list .Tivo. Therefore I can not see the .Tivo file to select. Every reference to DirectShow utility simply say to add the file. Something is wrong with my ability here.

Any ideas why this happens?

ps. I am looking for free options first of all. I do have MyDVD LE v5.0, but it may be too limited and too old to handle converted files to burn to dvd. I have not got to this point yet. Still working on converting .Tivo.


----------



## dlfl

I suspect dsdump needs some files that are installed as part of TiVo Desktop. Also when you transfer files from your TiVo do NOT select the transport stream type -- use program stream.

Other free options to consider are tivoDecode and kmttg. These don't require desktop to be installed but will need your MAK.


----------



## lrhorer

steve614 said:


> If you plan to do a lot of archiving from your Tivo files to DVD, this is the easiest way to do it and it works directly with Tivo files, no need to convert them first.


:up:



steve614 said:


> You can see for yourself with the free 15 day trial. Just be sure and request a trial key.


:up:



steve614 said:


> Bonus: you can edit out the commercials.
> That alone makes it worth the cost to me.


:up::up:



steve614 said:


> ETA: Their customer support is above par (they have a forum similar to this one), and they constantly work on fixing bugs and improving the product.


:up::up::up:

It's well worth the cash. I just upgraded from Version 3 of TVSuite to the new version 4 that handles h.264. It was $25 well spent.


----------



## lrhorer

kwiebe said:


> Is there any reason to upgrade from the free TiVo desktop software if you opt for one of the other converter programs?


Nope. The free version of TDT is a waste of money, if you ask me. If I think the free version is a waste of money, you can imagine what I think of the upgrade version.



kwiebe said:


> 1. For example, VideoReDo. I can't tell from the trial version and I don't want to waste $25 on what looks to me like a revenue generator for TiVo if it's patently unnecessary. Especially if I am going to shell out $75 for the converter/burner software.


To read and write .TiVo files with VRD, you must have at least the free verrsion of TDT installed. You don't have to make use of it, you just have to install it.



kwiebe said:


> 3. On the other hand, what if I *did* decide to spend $25 upgrading TiVo desktop. Then couldn't I just go directly to the free Windows DVD burner software and thus have the cheapest of all solutions?


No. There are a number of free applications that do what TDT does, and much better. Any web browser can upload the .TiVo files to the PC, although apps like Galleon, kmttg, or pyTivo are more convenient.


----------



## lrhorer

Phantom Gremlin said:


> Ha ha. I was amused by how the forum software turned your subject into a smiley of sorts. I wonder if there is any way to prevent that? Perhaps you should say ATTN: DanH (two words).


Or just:



Code:


ATTN:DanH


----------



## lrhorer

Phantom Gremlin said:


> I think that's a good recommendation.
> 
> We're spoiled by having so much good free software available that we forget that there is also good software selling at relatively low prices.
> 
> Anything that works, and sells in the "two digit" price range is OK; contrast with the "three digit" and "four digit" stuff from Adobe that seems to have many bugs that are only fixed by "three digit" or "four digit" upgrades. Also contrast with the "two digit" software from many other companies that just flat out doesn't work worth a damn.


More importantly, the developers themselves are readily accessible through support channels. 'Just try and contact a developer at Microsoft or Adobe some time...


----------



## Stormydog

Hey dflf,

You may be right. The computer I was going to do the authouring does not have Tivo Desktop installed. I will download this dump utility to the notebook that has Tivo Desktop and convert it before copying to other computer.

Based upon your favorable comments, I will consider VideoRedo.

Thanks


----------



## jcthorne

lrhorer said:


> To read and write .TiVo files with VRD, you must have at least the free verrsion of TDT installed. You don't have to make use of it, you just have to install it.


That one requirement is what has kept me from purchasing VRD over the years. I will not re-install the virus known as TivoDesktop on my laptop ever again. The publishers of VRD really need the app to be stand alone with no reliance on TDT.

It looks like a great app and well worth the cost. But it strikes out on this point.


----------



## Stormydog

Hey Dlfl,

When using a computer where Tivo Desktop is installed, the .Tivo option does appear. That took care of my problem.

I do not know what setting - transport stream or program stream was set to. Is that in Preferences?


----------



## steve614

jcthorne said:


> That one requirement is what has kept me from purchasing VRD over the years. I will not re-install the virus known as TivoDesktop on my laptop ever again. The publishers of VRD really need the app to be stand alone with no reliance on TDT.
> 
> It looks like a great app and well worth the cost. But it strikes out on this point.


I don't remember the details, but I think you can install Tivo Desktop and set it up with your MAK. Then do an uninstall from the control panel and select "partial remove". This will uninstall TD, but leave the components needed for you to continue to view and edit your .tivo files.

BTW, why such hatred for TD? I've been using it since 2006 and it has rarely let me down. However, I only use it to transfer my shows. People who want more control/options should obviously use the alternatives.


----------



## steve614

Stormydog said:


> I do not know what setting - transport stream or program stream was set to. Is that in Preferences?


I'm not Dlfl, but I can answer the question. 
Yes. See attached image. You want to uncheck the box under "File Transfer Speed" to get the program stream.


----------



## lrhorer

jcthorne said:


> That one requirement is what has kept me from purchasing VRD over the years. I will not re-install the virus known as TivoDesktop on my laptop ever again. The publishers of VRD really need the app to be stand alone with no reliance on TDT.


There is no reliance on TDT, and I agree TDT is a pieceof garbage. For licensing purposes only, TiVo requires that VRD not handle .TiVo files unless TDT is installed. If VRD did not comply, TiVo would sue them out of existence. You can install it, but then disable it, and VRD will convert .TiVo files just fine. OTOH, I don't even bother doing that. I just use tivodecode called by kmttg to decode the .TiVo files to mpg, and then use VRD to edit and (now) recode to h.264.


----------



## lrhorer

steve614 said:


> I don't remember the details, but I think you can install Tivo Desktop and set it up with your MAK. Then do an uninstall from the control panel and select "partial remove". This will uninstall TD, but leave the components needed for you to continue to view and edit your .tivo files.


I believe that is correct.



steve614 said:


> BTW, why such hatred for TD? I've been using it since 2006 and it has rarely let me down. However, I only use it to transfer my shows. People who want more control/options should obviously use the alternatives.


It is a piece of crap. First of all, it doesn't work, period. Try the following:
Fire up a second workstation, a file server, or a NAS in addition to the wortkstation running TDT. Create an SMB (Windows) share volume on this second machine and map the share to a drive on the TDT machine. Now go into TDT and try to set the network file server as your TDT folder.

On top of that, its management is pathetic and there is no Linux version. It is slow, klunky, and prone to lock-ups.


----------



## rthurlow

Hi folks, my name is Rob and I burn Tivo shows to shiny discs. I am looking for a reliable solution from my Tivo Premiere on one end and DVD, DVD-DL, AVCHD-on-DVD and BluRay on the other.

I sort of have that now. I have Roxio Creator 2010 on an old WinXP machine; I can do whatever I want as long as I leave stuff to churn overnight. I have a Core2Duo machine running 32-bit Win7 and it is faster and seems to work. But the best machine in the house, mainly bought for this purpose, is a quad-core Core i5 which runs 64-bit Win7 to make use of its 8Gb. Roxio is a complete steaming pile on this machine even after the third careful reinstall - I still haven't fully cataloged the crashes and hangs. I may have made one shiny disc on that system, but usually can't get to that point. I blame lousy software that didn't make it to the 64-bit world.
I posted to the Roxio forums, and got no response, like the other people posting about crashes and hangs. I need another solution.

First, I suppose I should ask if anyone has seen instability of Creator 2010 on Win7 64-bit and had better luck with Creator 2011 or Creator 2012? I feel like new features are always the focus, but sometimes people do think about quality and stability.

I am coming late to the party, of course, but let me repeat what I think I have learned in this thread and some others:

Roxio Creator 201x (spit) can burn Tivo files to DVD or BluRay
VideoReDo can burn Tivo files to DVD, but not BluRay (sad face)
kmttg can to some nice automated conversions, but you need to find your own solution to burning anything

What am I missing in the list above?

Any recommendations?

What does it take to get from kmttg to a shiny disc?

Thanks,
Rob T


----------

